

CD Shattering at 170,000FPS - givan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs7x1Hu29Wc

======
MichaelCrawford
extremely high-speed photography was originally developed by some fellow named
Edgerton so he could take snapshots of nuclear bomb detonations. There is one
photo of the Trinity Test that shows a small fireball, with conical downward
pointing spikes.

Those spikes are from the guy wires that stabilized the tower that the bomb
was placed on top of. The shock wave traveled faster along the length of the
steel cable than through the air, vaporizing the wire as the wave traveled
along it.

He later formed a company called EG&G.

